# Transmission Not Shifting.



## aquatar (Jul 20, 2011)

I brought in my 2011 Chevrolet Cruze to my dealer after driving just about 2,500 miles because my transmission was not performing properly. The vehicle would not shift to a higher gear when needed and revved up to about 5,000 rpms. Eventually, it would -and I think this is the best word- clunk - roughly into gear. I got onto the highway and when reaching cruising speeds, the vehicle would clunk violently and intermittently. The same issue happened when downshifting. This "clunk" was different than the car's normal shifting. Needless to say, I pulled over and turned the car off. Upon restarting the car and driving away, the problem ceased. I brought my car immediately into my service department and they were unable to diagnose or replicate the issue. They updated my computer to the latest software and sent me on my way. A month later, I drove down to the Florida Keys for vacation and I went to pull out of my hotel to start my drive home and the issue started again. There was a Chevy dealer in Key West and I immediately drove the car to them with the problem occurring and did not shut it off. I was able to take a test drive with one of their mechanics, during which we both experienced the transmission issue. Again, they could not diagnose the problem. GM advised the dealer to have me drive the vehicle as far as I could, until it became inoperable, which I was very upset about. Despite common sense telling me otherwise, I complied. I made it approximately 15 miles down the road and the transmission overheated (a warning indicator did appear). I pulled off the side of the road, no idea what to do, 800 miles from home in 100 degree heat. I got on the phone with GM roadside assistance and 30 minutes later they connected me with a tow truck driver. I decided to turn my car on and give it one more try - THE PROBLEM DISAPPEARED! I made it all the way back to Atlanta. This is not normal and now I am scared to take my car anywhere but from work to home. This is obviously not just a "quirk" of the car and a real issue. My dealer contacted GM, 2 weeks have passed, no response. Has anyone else experienced this exact issue? Any ideas? Fixes? Do I need to start pursuing the Lemon Law? I loved this car until this issue. I now totally regret purchasing it and can't believe I trusted GM.


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like the transmission thought it was in "manual shift" mode, and waiting for you to shift? Maybe a bad sensor on the shifter?


----------



## aquatar (Jul 20, 2011)

Tallboy said:


> Sounds like the transmission thought it was in "manual shift" mode, and waiting for you to shift? Maybe a bad sensor on the shifter?


That is just what it feels like; however, could that be the issue if the transmission "clunked" while at cruising speeds?


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

aquatar said:


> That is just what it feels like; however, could that be the issue if the transmission "clunked" while at cruising speeds?


If one of the manual shift sensors is bad, it could create a littany of problems, clunks included.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it me, or are there a lot of glitches with this car that go away when you turn it off and back on? Is the Cruze run by Windows? All we need next is the BSOD on the DIC or the Nav screen.

Jim


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Is it me, or are there a lot of glitches with this car that go away when you turn it off and back on? Is the Cruze run by Windows? All we need next is the BSOD on the DIC or the Nav screen.
> 
> Jim



I'm in IT and that is awesome:not_worthy:


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*BSOD* = *B*lue *S*creen *O*f *D*eath

...where do we press CTL-ALT-DEL on our Cruze?


----------



## aquatar (Jul 20, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> *BSOD* = *B*lue *S*creen *O*f *D*eath
> 
> ...where do we press CTL-ALT-DEL on our Cruze?


Forget the CTL-ALT... how about just DELETE! I do not feel good about keeping this car knowing the issue could pop up randomly at any time... like it did when I was 14 hrs from home in the Keys! Even though it appears to go away after you turn the car off and let it sit for a little, this problem occuring at all has to put unecessary wear and damage transmission. It feels like the gears do not fully engage and all of the sudden, BAM, they drop into place - but why would this problem go away after the car sits (it won't go away if you shut it off and back on immediately, it has to sit for at least 10-15 minutes). 

Most likely the trans will fail 1 hour after the warranty expires and I will be SOL.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

aquatar said:


> Most likely the trans will fail 1 hour after the warranty expires and I will be SOL.


Just get rid of it before the Odo hits 100,000 miles. 

I agree that something is amiss big time with yours. I would report it every time it does it until Chevy does something about it. If it does fail, you will at least have a paper trail to use in your case. 

Jim


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree that something just doesn't seem right. I would think if GM wants keep their reputation in tack, they would work with you to resolve the issue. I would make some phones calls.

My brother recently bought a new Ford F150 and the rear window had a seal issue. It rained and the headliner was soaked the next day and began to smell like mildew. It must have been a common problem because they swapped out a brand new truck for the one that was having problems. Their truck didn't have more than 2,500 on it either.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I just spotted a post on the Buick Regal forums that sounds sorta like this one, but worse. The owner was pulling into a parking lot and the entire car shut down. No engine, power steering, power brakes. Everything worked fine on restart. He had a second episode three months later leaving work. Of course the dealer's service department could not reproduce the event, nor could they see any codes. This one would be a deal breaker for me. 

FUP: I found a second thread on the Buick forums about another Regal just shutting down. This one was at an intersection waiting on a traffic light. Restart and no problems. 

I wonder if this has something to do with the deceleration fuel cutoff (DFCO) that these cars do? Maybe the ECU "forgets" to restart the fuel flow due to a hole in the programming? One of those programming flaws that happens only when a certain set of circumstances occurs. As a former programmer, I can see it happening. It is not good in a car. Here's a write up on DFCO:
http://ev-motoring.com/the-fuel-shuts-off-when-the-chevrolet-cruze-slows-down/

Jim


----------



## aquatar (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies, hopefully they keep coming. Actually, what I really hope is that the "gm trans engineer" that posts on here responds to this. So far I have been in contact with my dealer, who has supposedly been in contact with GM. However, I haven't heard anything in 2 weeks. The unfortunate thing is that here are no codes and it is intermittent. I say swap it out, cut your losses and use mine to figure out what the heck is happening. I doubt mine is the only one (I've seen posts on other boards describing the same issue). GM has a lot at stake, admittedly, with this vehicle. I love it, or I wouldn't have bought it, but a failure of this magnitude is not going to help their reputation.


----------



## nrahmings81 (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes I just purchased a 2012 Chevy Cruz and my car just did the same thing this weekend. I am a single mom of two and do not have time for anymore issue; which is why I purchased a newer car thinking I would have something more reliable. Just contacted my attorney today, I am getting out of this car.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Check your spark plugs. Mine hesitates to shift when the gap is too open.


----------



## Lana22 (Aug 29, 2020)

Mine is a 2012 Chevy Cruze an I'm also a single mom newest car me an my kids have had an this issue started. Well I decided to let my person who works on my car an has for years change out the speed sensor. Well he put the new one in an then the car would not go into gear at all. So I said well at least it worked with the old one in so put it back. So he did. Then calls me an says now that the old speed sensor is in it only has 3 gears. 2,3 an 4. So now I'm I a real pickle. I need help please who knows what this is


----------

